# Magic Vs Audi RS6 (C6)



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

No mega write up this time as im sure the pics will do the talking :thumb:

The car was booked in for a single pass with Megs 203s and then all the Zaino sealant system on top :thumb:
The wheels got treated to Nanolex rim sealant and as part of our latest promotion the interior and windsceen also got heavily protected using various products :thumb:

Heres the pics:

ENJOY 










































































































































































































Love the plate on this car :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice Result. :argie:
Loving the plate as well!


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Very nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## londonsean69 (Oct 15, 2009)

Mint motor, looking really nice with the effort you put in there:thumb:

Sean


----------



## Nudenut (May 13, 2009)

Stunning!! :thumb:

Gotta love those cars


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the work on the car Robbie .. Plan was bit of "Magic" attention in prep for the winter .. Personally I think she looks better after Robbies work than she did the day I picked her up from Audi .. that dealer Autoshine "package" .. waste of money compared to this work :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

gdavison said:


> Thanks for all the work on the car Robbie .. Plan was bit of "Magic" attention in prep for the winter .. Personally I think she looks better after Robbies work than she did the day I picked her up from Audi .. that dealer Autoshine "package" .. waste of money compared to this work :thumb:


Thanks for the kind words G.

It was a pleasure to work on your car as it was on Sue's Boxter S which I will put some pics up later. :thumb:

Speak soon
Take care

Robbie


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

great car is this...only deserving of your work young man

It looks brilliant.. then I expect nothing else...

was this the V8 or V10 twin turbo job?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Teabag said:


> great car is this...only deserving of your work young man
> 
> It looks brilliant.. then I expect nothing else...
> 
> was this the V8 or V10 twin turbo job?


Thanks mate :thumb:

Its the 5.0L V10 from the Gallardo but with 2 Turbos slapped on it :doublesho 

Robbie


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> Thanks mate :thumb:
> 
> Its the 5.0L V10 from the Gallardo but with 2 Turbos slapped on it :doublesho
> 
> Robbie


a nice 570BHP then:argie::thumb:


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

So stunning, one of my dream cars 

Great work bud :thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great work as usual mate :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

looking nice robbie!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Lovely work again Robbie.
Great to have complementary client feedback also.
This is what makes it all worth while. The total service and satisfaction.
Gordon.


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Another great job there Robbie!

Good to see! 
Thanks


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

car is a beast! would love to own one!

top job as always Robbie


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

great job there robbie as you always do hope to pop by some time this week to see alex will say hi.:thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

I want one!!

Nice work Robbie, paintwork has a nice 'glow' to it now!!

:thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Great job and lovely car!:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

happypostie said:


> great job there robbie as you always do hope to pop by some time this week to see alex will say hi.:thumb:


Were here mate all week currently carrying out a signature detail on a Porsche Cayenne S :wall: :lol:

Thanks for all the great comments so far guys :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovely job and cool plate, not the biggest fan of audi's but these are just monstrous and obscene but in a good way.

Gotta love anything that is this powerful for use on the road.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Awesome car there Rob, what a motor and lovely number plate to finish it off........:thumb:

Nice work.........:thumb:


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

Very nice. Im loving the reg plate also :thumb:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Fan-tastic....both the finish and the car itself are superb....:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Awesome car there Rob, what a motor and lovely number plate to finish it off........:thumb:
> 
> Nice work.........:thumb:


Thats what I thought when it pulled up on arrival :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice and a lovely car also :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Lovely work again Robbie.
> Great to have complementary client feedback also.
> This is what makes it all worth while. The total service and satisfaction.
> Gordon.


Very true indeed G. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

love this car and it looks super


----------



## ben3486 (Nov 1, 2009)

Got to love a fast audi estate. good work man


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> ..... Sue's Boxter S which I will put some pics up later. :thumb:
> 
> Robbie


Any plans on showing the detail of the Boxster ?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Yummmmmmmmmmmmmy


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

chillly said:


> Yummmmmmmmmmmmmy


Indeed :thumb:


----------



## edition (Sep 7, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

just was looking through your write ups, this really is such a great looking estate with what you have done


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Teabag said:


> just was looking through your write ups, this really is such a great looking estate with what you have done


I must admit I am a sucker for RS6s :thumb:


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

Just a fun update re the car .. I was contacted by an admin of an ISP forum re ownership of this car. As he explained they had a forum member who was posting images and stories re his "new RS6". 

I joined the forum and yup pictures lifted from Robbies Portfolio on his web page and one from this thread from the guy (fwiw his forum name was adamr8965)

The guy was being a real DH bragging to the other forum members about how expensive it was etc so it had to be stopped :devil:

After a few days of me poking him on a few questions and even a classic line of "yes my RS spec looks exactly like your spec", he still didn't twig he was caught.. So I posted my claim to ownership, using links to Robbies webpage, Links to this thread and its after the detail where Robbie and I thank each other, links to three RS owner forums, again with multiple pictures of the car..

Classic Fun :lol:

Just in case this retriggers a "should number plates be shown" on web pictures .. to me yes they should .. Yes its personal information, but its not private information.. Any one can see the plate in any car park I use or on the road and take a photograph without my knowledge and use the photograph in anyway. If Robbie had blanked my plates, he'd never have been "caught" out. Use of multiple sources of pictures allowed me to underscore my ownership .. so many thanks to Robbie, this and the other forums in having evidence I could use

Will be organising summer spruce up for the RS with Robbie in next few weeks and fully expect (and am 100% comfortable) Robbie showing new pics confirming I didn't swirly his excellent work over winter :buffer:

best G


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Serious car porn nice work

Why would a bell end pretend that your car is his car? Obviously has no mates lol.


----------



## DarrenC (May 22, 2010)

Very nice, love the RS6, loving the plate too:thumb:
nice work.

Classic Catch out too!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work on a stunning car.

I drove one of these just a short distance and OMG :doublesho

I shat meself


----------



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice Plate. Nice colour. Nice finish !


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey THATS my RS6 lmao.

Class what a tool!!

Lovely car too.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

G.

That is crazy but so funny at the same time.

He must of felt like a right tool when you placed all your cards (or pics in this case) on the table :lol:

He probably typed in the best detailed RS6 in the country and yours popped up at the top when he was looking for a car  

Speak soon 

Robbie


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

stunning car give me one of those over a ferrari any day of the week, cracking plate sorry the detail was awsome as well the car kind of overshades the work you carried out.


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

what beautiful cars these are. 

Top work!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Stunning work as always mate :thumb:


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

As many Regulars from Here may know I trust Robbie with all my cars for their annual "magic" .. he does his stuff and i try not to screw it up too much between visits :lol:

He's protected my RS6 a few times .. she's now 30 months old, lives outside, gets used and (abused) in daily life

Some of her early Robbie pics are on this thread and a few more are here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=216800 too

Robbie Did his "november magic" the other day .. as expected when I collected her it was drizzling and that night it was rainy .. so here are a few pics from the next day when a little autumn sunshine came out

























































































Thanks Again to Robbie for his excellent work !


----------



## SkyBuMp (Mar 24, 2009)

Great car mate!!!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for the pics/words G. and as you know I really enjoy looking after your cars and you do a fab job of looking after them yourself inbetween the Magic :thumb:

Take care

Robbie


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Great work guys. Need to cover those plates up though.


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

Mirror Finish said:


> Great work guys. Need to cover those plates up though.


I did have my car "internet stolen" , was a few posts earlier http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2192798&postcount=36 before, Any one can copy a plate they see in a car park or on the road without my knowledge.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

stunning car, try to convince my mum tht it would be the perfect car for the dog. 4wd estate car sounded perfect to her. until i told her about the engine :doublesho :lol:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Awesome job on an awesome car Robbie


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Stunning detail, awesome car, mega number plate...


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very tidy motor and loving the big wheels , good work


----------

